# uurwerk opleiding/cursus/seminar



## mywatch

Ik ben student en al enige tijd actief op watchuseek, het is zo dat ik vooral fora lees ipv actief berichten plaats..mijn interesse naar uurwerken neemt alleen maar toe. Nu zit ik er over na te denken om naast mijn opleiding een (deeltijd)opleiding uurwerktechniek te volgen, ik heb gelukkig nog tijd genoeg. 

Zijn er hier horlogeliefhebbers (WIS) die een uurwerk- opleiding/cursus of seminar hebben gevolgd en zijn gaan werken in de "horlogeindustrie" (lees: horlogemaker/ designer etc). Graag hoor ik ook jullie ervaring mbt de werkgelegenheid.

Ik hoor het graag!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik geloof dat de grote concurrent van WUS (Timezone) online cursussen verzorgt. Heb er zelf geen ervaring mee maar ben ook wel geinteresseerd in wat meer diepgang met betrekking tot het zelf onderhouden/repareren van mechanische horloges. Veel verder dan een kroonstam vervangen ben ik nog niet gekomen.


----------



## RonP

Hoi Lester,

Ik heb de beide cursussen gedaan bij Timezone. Prima start. Wel de goede gereeschappen gelijk aanschaffen. Ik heb de aanbevolen sets bij deze cursus besteld en was daar zeer tevreden over. (als start set)
Als je meer wilt weten stuur me dan een PM, kunnen wel even bellen hierover als je wilt.

Gr
ROnP


----------



## RonP

Hoi mywatch.

De deeltijdopleiding in Schoonhoven voor uurwerktechniek kleinwerk (horloges) start dit jaar helaas niet. Wel start de grootwerk deeltijd opleiding in Augustus dit jaar.

Gr

RonP


----------



## mywatch

Bedankt voor jullie reacties.
De deeltijdopleiding uurwerktechniek kleinwerk in Schoonhoven gaat niet door zoals RonP aangeeft. Ik had al op horlogeforum.nl gelezen dat je je op de wachtlijst had gezet, daarom had ik ook nog haast gemaakt met inschrijven. Helaas gaat voor niemand de opleiding door, helemaal balen voor degenen die al ingeschreven waren. In grootwerk, wat wel door zal gaan, heb ik geen interesse. 

Nu heb ik zoals Lester ook interesse in de Timezone cursus. Ik ben van plan met het eta/unitas 6498-1 uurwerk level 1 te gaan doen. De 6498-1 is wat groter dan de eta 2804-2, dit lijkt me wat makkelijker om de handigheid er in te krijgen. 
RonP, aangezien je deze cursus hebt gedaan, heb je misschien aanbevelingen voor gereedschap, zoals gereedschap wat niet in de kit zat maar toch erg gemakkelijk was (zou zijn). En de schroevendraaier set, was het carousel handig? of was het niet echt benodigd (dit ivm het prijsverschil).


----------



## Dimer

Ik werk wel in de horlogeindustrie, alleen niet als horlogemaker. Door internet ben ik verslingerd geraakt aan horloges. Bij mijn toen huidige baan ging ik stoppen. Dus toen dacht ik, ik ga gewoon doen wat ik leuk vind. Nu ben ik eCommerce Manager bij Ace Juweliers. De hele dag met horloges en internet spelen, helemaal goed dus!  

Het meeste heb ik wel geleerd via internet. Ook nu merk ik dat je via de verschillende fora veel kunt blijven leren. Ik krijg van verschillende merken wel workshops, maar het is voor mij ook goed om te zien wat de uiteindelijke eindgebruiker van het horloge vindt en wat zijn/haar bevindingen zijn. En zeker informatie van de oudere modellen krijg je bijna alleen maar van internet of boeken. 

Ik heb wel eens met uurwerken zitten spelen en horloges uit elkaar gehaald en weer in elkaar gezet. Ook dit heb ik met behulp van internet gedaan. Het is dan vooral 'trial and error' . Een tijd geleden was ik bij IWC, we gingen daar toen een Jones caliber uit elkaar schroeven. Dankzij het gepruts thuis ging me dat gelukkig erg makkelijk af!


----------

